# upstate ny - Fisher Minute Mount 2 with 2007 Dodge 2500 plates/wiring



## joea47 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have a 7 and 1/2 foot Fisher Minute 2 in good shape. Have plates and wiring for a 2007 Dodge 2500 and also have a fish stik available. Asking $ 2500 for the complete set up. Just west of Albany, NY. Will separate, make an offer for the truck side or the wiring. Thanks for looking. The plow was on a truck I purchased for resale and the buyer did not want the plow so it was removed. I do have a video of the plow working normally.

Joe 518-526-2886 call or text, thanks.


----------

